
Current treats and future wants of Neovim - okket
https://bluz71.github.io/2017/06/28/current-treats-future-wants-of-neovim.html
======
okket
May be of interest: Bram Moolenaar, author of the original Vim thinks about
also adding terminal emulation.

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/vim_dev/Q9gUWGCeTXM](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/vim_dev/Q9gUWGCeTXM)

